# Danville VA Competition (Jean McMann)



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 24, 2008)

Its with sad news that I pass on this email I just recieved.  

If anyone is interested in making a contribution Charles email is: chaynsworth@opbizz.com 



> Dear Fellow KCBS Competitor;
> 
> It is with great regret that I am sending this request, but also in celebration of the life of Jean McMann.  Jean, the wife, partner, friend, advisor, of Bill McMann, and also a fellow KCBS competitor, lost the battle to cancer on Friday April 11, 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## Finney (Apr 24, 2008)

I doubt If I'm gonna make that comp but I'll contact them to send a check.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 18, 2008)

The Virginia Governors cup for this contest was renamed.  

It will be from now on known as The Jean McMann Memorial Governors Cup Award.  Bill about fell apart when he heard this anouncement.  Jean was very missed this weekend.  A check for $3500 was presented in her name for MDRT foundation.  Now thats "Team Work".


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 18, 2008)

damn Bill, that gave me a lump in my throat.....amazing so many
teams were involved....never met her, she must have been really
something.


----------

